# Figuren/Regale/Statur mit LED optisch aufrüsten?



## Salamango (8. Oktober 2019)

*Figuren/Regale/Statur mit LED optisch aufrüsten?*

Guten Tag ich weiß nicht wie weit LED beleuchtung hier ins FOrum gehört aber ich möchte euch einfach mal eine Frage stellen :

Ich habe nun über die Jahre ein paar CE Editionen von spielen gesammelt, diese stehen leicht unspektakulär im Ikea schrank ohne Licht, ohne alles. Heute kam meine WoW-Sammler Edition und die soll auf keinen Fall das selbe Schicksal erleiden. 

Ich hatte die kleine Wand Regale zu kaufen, pro Figur eins. Also das ich am ende 4-6 kleine Regale habe (bzw Wandhalterungssockel?) an der Wand hängen habe. Nun wäre es schön wenn ich jedes Davon beleuchten könnte. Endweder eine art RGB Untersteller in Ringform die jede Figut von unten beleuchtet oder hinter dem Regal die bekannten LED Stripes die das Regal mehr beleuchten. Ich habe jetzt einige Foren beiträge dazu und viele Artikel die verkauft werden mit angeschaut und bin nicht wirlich schlauer als vorher. Daher:

-Gibt es so eine art "Unterboden" strahler in RBG wo ich die Figuren einfach drauf stellen kann (nicht die die Glas Figuren beleuchten denn die sind ja nicht aus Glas und ein reiner LED in der Mitte würde kein Sinn ergeben)? Ich habe zwar einige gefunden die sind aber endweder eher sehr klein oder sehr sehr teuer...

-LED Stripes werden ja immer als Rolle verkauft pro Regal würde ich ja nur wenige Zentimeter (vllt 20-30?) brauchen. Schneide ich die nun alle klein und packe sie in einen einzigen Controller, wäre das doch möglich, allerdings wäre das ein ziemlicher kabel salat und soll wohl auch nicht so recht klappen bei einigen? Hat da Jemand erfahrung mit das ich 4-6 20-40 Cm streifen über eine Fernbedienung steuere ohne 300+ Euro auszugeben?


Gibt es sonst noch ideen? WIe habt ihr das Geregelt? Gibt es vielleicht die kleine Spotlights die ich hinter die Figuren machen kann und die mit RGB controller beleuchtet werden können? 

VIelen Dank schon einmal wenn jemand mein Wirrwar entschlüsselt und mir helfen möchte


----------



## Fahal (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Figuren/Regale/Statur mit LED optisch aufrüsten?*

Hey Salamango,

also bei den meisten LED Stripes gibt es zwar stellen zum durchschneiden und manchmal am Anfang und am Ende einen Anschluss, aber wenn du 3 Stücke hast, wirst du das in der Mitte schon nicht mehr verwenden können.

Dazu würde ich unter Vitrinenbeleuchtung schauen, das ist ja schließlich das was du in etwa haben willst. Die Dinger sind Flach und optisch nicht so auffällig. Aber natürlich keine "Platten". Die Figur könnte trotzdem darauf stehen.

Ich schicke dir mal ein paar Links.


----------



## bur7on (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Figuren/Regale/Statur mit LED optisch aufrÃ¼sten?*



> -LED Stripes werden ja immer als Rolle verkauft pro Regal würde ich ja nur wenige Zentimeter (vllt 20-30?) brauchen. Schneide ich die nun alle klein und packe sie in einen einzigen Controller, wäre das doch möglich, allerdings wäre das ein ziemlicher kabel salat und soll wohl auch nicht so recht klappen bei einigen? Hat da Jemand erfahrung mit das ich 4-6 20-40 Cm streifen über eine Fernbedienung steuere ohne 300+ Euro auszugeben?



Ja geht, alle in Serie hängen mit Steckverbindungen und an den Controller.

Ich hab einen 10m Streifen in drei Teile getrennt damit ich zB Hindernisse überwinden kann, Ecken, ein Tresen der im Weg steht und fest mit der Wand verbunden ist etc.
Es gibt Verbindungsstücke damit du deine zerschnittenen Teile wieder verbinden kannst. Ich hab mir damals so Billigteile geholt, also so 10m LEDs für 25 Euro mit Controller und Fernbedienung. Die habe ich dann aber alle umgerüstet auf Philips Hue mittels Zigbee Controller.

Ich geb dir einen Tipp: Ich bin mit den billig LEDs zufrieden, die Strahlen genug, Farbwiedergabe is immer so ne Sache aber für den Preis konnt ich nie meckern. Was ich dir aber rate, verbinde die geschnittenen Streifen wieder indem du sie lötest, ich hab 2-3 von diesen Verbindern ausprobiert, und der Witz an allen war folgender: Superschwer und streng die Stripe da reinzuschieben in den Stecker und dann kein vernünftiger Kontakt ...  also hab ich derzeit eine Stripe die ist die ersten 3 Meter Lila und dann sind die nächsten 2 Meter, 20cm entfernt, Pink. Der erste Teil ist weiß, der andere Teil wird gelb. Wenn man auf den Verbindungsstecker drückt und die Stripe wieder Kontakt bekommt, dann färbt sich auch der nachfolgende Teil wieder in der korrekten Farbe.

Also vielleicht hat ja jemand high end fancy Steckverbindungen auf Lager, über den Tipp würd ich mich auch freuen, ansonsten werde ich die Dinger demnächst Löten weil das ja nich so dolle im Moment.

Damit du dir auch direkt ein Bild von den Steckern machen kannst:
verbindungsstecker led - Google-Suche


----------

